# Brittany Ferries 10% discount



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We have just become members of the Brittany Ferries owners abroad (do doubt there are several members here on MFH).

Part of the package is that if anyone books a ferry quoting our membership number then they get a 10% discount, so if anyone wants to use our code you are more than welcome, you get the discount, we get £10 per booking, so we both gain.

When booking type in S0007W put in your surname and the fact that you are a guest of a member, simples     

Hope we can help get you all a few quid off your crossing.

Cavaqueen


----------

